# Calgary Mosquito Society  Hawker Hurricane and de Havilland Mosquito



## old medic (14 Feb 2011)

City doles out cash to restore airplanes
By RENATO GANDIA, Calgary Sun 
14 Feb 2011
http://www.calgarysun.com/news/alberta/2011/02/14/17271756.html



> Council has voted to spend $800,000 on the restoration of two city-owned historical aircraft, but matching funds must be in place within two years of the contract being awarded.
> 
> Richard de Boer, president of the Calgary Mosquito Society (CMS), said he’s confident his group would be able to raise the required matching funds on time.
> 
> ...




Edit to add:
http://www.warbirdregistry.org/mossieregistry/mossie-rs700.html

http://www.calgarymosquitosociety.com/rs700.htm


----------

